# Add this to things that I didn't know.



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

I thought that any thread created by a non-TC Club member would be unreachable by that member once the thread got moved to the club.

I was wrong. and not only can the thread originator get to it, posting privileges for the OP are not revoked either.


----------

